# Freakmont IX, May 3, 2008



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

We are set to go again for another BBQ. 

FM-IX is on.

Freakmont Nissan BBQ

Thanks again to LeMans Karting for being our host. 

May 3rd @ 12pm.

We plan to have another great event, but without the cars in trees.

MORE INFO - May 3rd - "Freakmont IX"

If your are interested in having a booth as a club/team or vendor please email [email protected].


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

So. It seems that May and March have been confusing some people. 

The event date is Saturday *May* 3rd. 

Not this coming monday.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Two months to go. WOOT!

*Updates:*

FMIX - May 3rd -  "Freakmont IX"

Full info - May 3rd  -  "Freakmont IX"

Registration - May 3rd -  "Freakmont IX"

Please Register if you plan on attending.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just giving the friendly bump. 

A little over a month to go.

If you are thinking you MIGHT come still register. 
Registering just helps those bringing have a decent estimate of how many may come. 


Register here:
May 3rd -  "Freakmont IX" 
I know this is redundant but so is going back to the first post.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Limited time offer from "inqui-Z-tor"
Event T-Shirts are now available for order until *April 12*
$20/ shirt. S-XL - plus sizes extra. 

For full info email: 
[email protected]


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

*This Saturday April 12, at 12pm (Noon) is the deadline for placing FMIX event T-Shirt orders.*

If you want to order or want more info, email: [email protected]



Also if you haven't done so already let us know if you are planning on coming by simply registering @ May 3rd -  "Freakmont IX" 

Currently we have 79 registered. 
It would great to see that number hit 150.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Now were up to 90 people looking to come. No one has registered from here. Would there possibly be any planning on making it out from NissanForums?
Freakmont is only a few weeks away. Lets make it the best and biggest one yet.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

We are one week out. Crazy. 

Attention here:
We need help getting a grill. 
It would be great if there is someone that is somewhat local that could bring a grill. A Larger Propane grill would be better for the venue given the massive amount of food expected to be on hand. Post, or email me, if you can promise us that you can bring a grill. We only need two. I'm posting this on on the forums so we can hopefully secure this important part of the BBQ.  

We're only a few registrations away from the 100 mark.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Last Major Update before FMIX:

**Caravan Info: May 3rd - "Freakmont IX"
Currently posted is the Sacto and Tracy cacavans
if you are interested in posting info about a caravan on the Freakmont site please email ASAP at [email protected]
thanks.

**We are doing something a bit different this year. We got in touch with a few local and national contacts and will be having some various vendor and club presence. THANK YOU SCOTT. 
List of those coming
- Nissan of North America will be on hand with some official Nissan gear and a display car. (don't give your hopes up, its probably not what your thinking  )
- TPR magazine our main sponsor. 
- Cox Motorsports will be bringing out a mobile dyno for those wanting to see what they are putting down. They have went to great lengths to come out and will be charging a reduced rate. Please contact Al directly to get the prices and sign up info regarding pulls. - [email protected]
- Z Car Garage will be present but won't have a booth there. 
- Superior Nissan of Fremont will be around as well.
- NOS energy drink will be there with a DJ mixing up the tunes.
- Motoskin will be there. 
- Understeer Academy/nor-cal240sx.com - will be Reppin' the local 240 crew.

****SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT****

We will be raffling off some donated items provided by those that were listed above. However the only way to participate in the drawings is to be registered. Pick up your tickets at the Team Driven table. 

See, there is a benefit to register after all. XD 

I don't know about you, but I'm pretty excited to see everyone again.


LAST thing... PLEASE... PLEASE help keep this event going and be responsible and control any urge to show off on the street or parking lot and remind others to control themselves. 

BE SAFE as you all drive out.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Some pix are posted..

May 3rd -  "Freakmont IX"

If you have links and haven't posted up then post up I will add to the list on the site.  

Thanks for making this event happen.


----------

